# Excel Aufsummierung



## Chris (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier eine umfangreiche Exceltabelle mit ca. 3.000 Zeilen. Für Jede Zeile wird eine Zeitdifferenz zwischen zwei Uhrzeiten berechnet und in einer Spalte ausgegeben. Dies habe ich mit folgender Formel realisiert:

=DATEDIF(GANZZAHL(C1302);GANZZAHL(C1303)-REST(C1302;1)+REST(C1303;1);"y")&" Jr, "& TEXT(DATEDIF(GANZZAHL(C1302);GANZZAHL(C1303)-REST(C1302;1)+REST(C1303;1);"ym");"00")&" Mt, "&TEXT(DATEDIF(GANZZAHL(C1302);GANZZAHL(C1303)-REST(C1302;1)+REST(C1303;1);"md");"00")&" Tg, "&TEXT(C1303-C1302;"hh")&" Std, "&TEXT(C1303-C1302;"mm")&" Min, "&TEXT(C1303-C1302;"ss")&" Sek"


Nun möchte ich, dass Excel mir diese Spalte dann am Ende aufsummiert. Hierbei habe ich jedoch leider keinen Ansatz. Könnt Ihr mir dabei helfen?


----------



## Thomas Ramel (11. Mai 2011)

Grüezi Chris

Texte können bekanntlich nicht aufsummiert werden.

Ermittle die Diferenzen als normale Datums/Zeitwerte, dann steht der Summierung nichts im Wege.


Es mag ja vielleicht 'nett' aussehen und die Formel spektakulär machen, wenn jeder einzelne Abschnitt separat ausgewiesen wird - für Auswertungen ist ein solches Vorgehen aber nicht sinnvoll.


----------

